# هل حقا اسرائيل بهذه القوة و هل نحن حقا ضعفاء؟



## aerospace engineer (22 يوليو 2006)

ربما هذا الموضوع يهمنا في هذه الظروف التي نمر بها و احتمال وقوع حرب شاملة يخلط فيها الحابل بالنابل بين الدول العظمى في الغرب و الدول الفتوة في الشرق التي تعيش وضع متازم معها.

*تنبيه الى المشرفين: هذا الموضوع سياسي نوعا ما, لذا لو كان ينافي قوانين المنتدى ارجو حذفه. مع هذا اتمنى اخذ اراء المشاركين فيه و ذوي الخبرة خصوصا و ان الكثير يعمل في المجال العسكري.*

الطائرات الاسرائيلية وفق موقع السلاح الجوي الاسرائيلي:

المقاتلة: لافي: اسرائيلية. طائرة تجريبية. 
اف 16: امريكية. مقاتلة متعددة المهام. 
اف 15 نوع ه: امريكية. طائرة هجومية متطورة صممت خصيصا لاسرائيل.

طائرا النقل: راثيون بونانزا. امريكية. و هي طائرة خفيفة.
سوكاتا ترينيداد: فرنسية. طائرة نقل خفيفة. 

هيلوكوبتر: اباتشي: امريكية. مقاتلة. لمهام صعبة.
يوروكوبتر نوع بانثر: فرنسية. استطلاع بحري
بلاك هوك: امريكية. هجوم محدود و نقل
ايروسبيشال. فرنسية. استطلاع بحري. 


لا يبدو لي ان اسطول اسرائيل يضاهي الاسطول الامريكي كما نسمع من الشارع العربي و حديثها عن قوة اسرائيل و عظمة اسرائي الذي بالحقيقة لا يثير الا المدنيين و دول مثل الكويت و لبنان التي حتى طيران الفراشات فيها قد يبدو مبهر..

و لو خاضت امريكا حرب مع اسرائيل بدون الاستخبارات الاسرائيلية التي تعمل داخل امريكا و عملائها اليهود بلا شك امريكا --و حتى اوروبا المصنع الاخر للاسلحة و الطيران بالعالم التي رزقته عليها ايضا -- قادرة على محو اسرائيل اسرع حتى من ايران او مصر. 

بالحقيقة الاسطول المصري نقلا من موقع السلاح الجوي المصري يبدو اكثر تنوع و صلابة من الاسطول الاسرائيلي بالعلم ان مصر تتعامل مع الطائرات الروسية و الامريكية --ذاتها التي عند اسرائيل-- و الاوروبية.. الروسية قد تبدو قطع قمامة و لكنها مصممة حتى تلقيها بالقمامة..فقط لتكررها الولايات المتحدة. 

لا اعتقد ان اسرائيل مثلا ستفكر في خوض حرب اخرى مع مصر بدون ان تزود بصواريخ متقدمة او الحليف الامريكي و الاوروبي.. مصر ايضا لها قدرة تصنيع صواريخ و اسلحة و كانت حليف لروسيا في السبعينات. طائرات الميج 21 هي طائرات شراكة مصرية-روسية. (كما ورد عن احدى الزملاء في المنتدى.)

اما ايران لا اعلم بالضبط ما هي قوتها العسكرية و لكن بالمثل قد تحتاج اسرائيل الى مساندة من دول اخرى و لا ننسى ان ايران قوة نووية اخرى منافسة لاسرائيل و ايضا تلاقي دعم من دول اسيوية فتوة مثل كوريا الشمالية قريبة من امريكا و حلفائها. بدون تدمير هذه القوة برايي ستتحفظ اسرائيل في موقفها ضد ايران و ربما تتركه للاكبر منها --لامريكا و اوروبا. 

و لا ننسى ايضا ليبيا التي تقوم بتطوير صاروخ عابر قارات مشابه صاروخ ترايدنت.. لا يمكن توقع ردة فعل ليبيا التي تحاول تحسين علاقتها مع الغرب و لكن اغلب الاحتمالات انه موقف شعبي عربي. اقرا هذا الموضوع حتى تعرف وزن ليبيا:

http://www.usasurvival.org/panamgertz.html

ربما يجهل الشارع العربي, و لكن نحن ايضا لنا حلفاء اقوياء يساندون موقفنا, طالما موقف الغرب متازم معها سيظلون حلفاء.


----------



## جاسر (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

- اسرائيل لم تكن شيئاً أصلاً! ولو أن الله كتب للدولة العثمانية البقاء لما عرفنا هذهِ الدويلة أبداً
ويا للثورة العربية!!

- اسرائيل بلا شك لديها أقوى سلاح في المنطقة على كافة الأصعدة!


- اسرائيل هي أمريكا وأمريكا هي اسرائيل, هذهِ قوة اسرائيل وإلا فلو خرج العرب هرولة ومشياً لاشتثوا اسرائيل ونفوها فاسرائيل محاطة بالدول العربية بشكل يلغي كثير من قوتها العسكرية.
وحزب الله رغم ضعف امكانياته يعتبر خصم قوي لاسرائيل فما بالك بصواريخ من كافة الدول العربية 
ولها مفعول أقوى!!

- لتضع اسرائيل - بطيخة خريفي - في بطنها الكبيرة, فمشكلة الدويلات العربية تكمن في التالي: " كيف أحافظ على لقمة عيشي"


ولكن نحن نؤمن بأن لهؤلاء اليهود يوماً أسود أتمنى لأحفادي يوم نصر مشهود

والله المستعان


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يوليو 2006)

والله اضافه لكلام اخي العزيز جاسران المشكله في حكامنا وكتير من الناس عارفه ايه اللي بيحصل وامريكا هي ام لاسرائيل ده كفايه ان هي بتبعتلها قنابل ذكيه ده غير حلف الناتو 
ويعتبر العرب كثره في كل شى بس المشكله الاكبر الابتعاد عن الله


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 يوليو 2006)

كلما أشعلوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله.. ويسعون في الأرض فسادا


 أماتهم الله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 يوليو 2006)

اسرائئئئيل ... الفتاه المدللة من امريكاااا القوي العظمي في العالم 

حقيقتا هيا اقوي اسلاحه متطوره في المنطقه العربيه .. و لكن .. 
في راي الشخصي اسرائيل لا تستطيع الاقتراب من بعض الدول القويه العربيه مثل بلدنا الحبيب مصر و سوريا و ليبيا و ايران ايضا .

و انا اري ايضا ان مصر لديها قوه عسكريه قويه جداا جداا و بالاخص في مجال الطيران.. لان رئيسنا عسكريا فمن الطبيعي ان يهتم بالجانب العسكري اكثر من اي شي .. و لكن هذه القوه غير ظاهره و لن تظهر ابداا الا في المواقف القتاليه .


----------



## 3adel (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
موضوع التفوق الصهيوني خصوصا في سلاح الطيران لا ينبغي ان يطرح كحقيقة ثابتة
كل ما في الأمر هو الدعم اللا محدود من طرف امريكا
اما بخصوص قدرة الصهاينة على الإبداع فهم محدودون جدا مع بعض الإستثناءات


----------



## محمود عبدالعال (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بعد التقدير والتحية لاراء اخوانى احب ان اقول ان اسراءيل عندما تحارب ليست قوة برية ولكن نظام الحرب معهم كله بعيد المدى فقط حفاظا على جنودها لذا يجب ان نستعد لهم كصواريخ وطائرات اهم من الحرب البرية وقوة اسرائيل ترجع لقوة طائرتها فقط وشكرا


----------



## برق الجنوب (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بعد التقدير والتحية لاراء اخوانى احب ان اقول ان اسراءيل عندما تحارب ليست قوة برية ولكن نظام الحرب معهم كله بعيد المدى فقط حفاظا على جنودها لذا يجب ان نستعد لهم كصواريخ وطائرات اهم من الحرب البرية وقوة اسرائيل ترجع لقوة طائرتها فقط وشكرا


----------



## علي الطيار (28 سبتمبر 2006)

ياقوم لاتستخفون بأسرائيل


----------



## المهندسmmb (28 سبتمبر 2006)

اسرائيل اهون من بيت العنكبوت .................. لو وحد المسلمون كلمتهم واتخذوا مواقف ترفع رأس الامة الاسلامية ... ولكن حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في حكامنا العرب ..... 
على سبيل المثال مصر فيها تقريبا 75 مليون مصري شو بصير لما يروح 5 مليون شهيد والجزائر يروح منها كمان مليون شهيد . .. ومن كل دول اكم من الف شو بدو يصير يعني, بس ترفع راس الامة ... كل يوم في فلسطين يموت الاطفال والنساء ,والله ليحاسب الله كل المسلمين على صمتهم على حكامهم ..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

انصروا اخوانكم في فلسطين ...................


----------



## بداية المشوار (8 يناير 2007)

كل الدول العربية تمتلك مجتمعة اقوى ترسانة عسكرية في العالم 
بس للاسف اكلها الصدئ


----------



## Bow-z (10 يناير 2007)

لمعرفة قدرات اسرائيل العسكرية وغيرها من دول المنطقة والقوى العظمى ..ادعوكم لزيارة هذه المواقع ..

.. القوة البرية ..


[URL="http://www.army-technology.com"]www.army-technology.com[/URL]


.. القوة البحرية ..


www.naval-technology.com


.. القوة الجوية ..


www.airforce-technology.com


:55: ​


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 يناير 2007)

والله واحلف انشالله صادق انكم مش عارفين اللي بيصير حوليكم لما كانت اسرائل مجرد افراد يعيشون بفلسطين قلنا ما رح يأثروا وصاروا عصابات وحكينا هدول شلل بنقدر عليهم وصارت تحت الانتداب وحكينا ما بعنو شي وسكتنا وصارت دولة وجهزنا وحاربنا وخسرنا وهيك الامور لحتى صرنا نستنى بالوعد الرباني لزوالها للمرة التانية انا مع انه اسرائيل ضلها بس تكف شرها عن الفسلطينين


----------



## ahmed_elmasry089 (15 يناير 2007)

ممكن تكون اسرائيل الاقوى ولاكا" 
لاتنسواأننا ندافع عن ديننا الاسلام 
وأنا خير الجنود هم المسلمين 
وشكرا


----------

